
Cambridge hangout - Please name places in Cambridge with good programmers, good food, clean bathrooms, and free wifi. - timach

======
harvard_bum
in harvard square:

_boston tea stop_ - on JFK near staples. good wifi, great bubble tea. try the
mini dumplings, they are AMAZING.

_b.good burgers_ - good wifi, good burgers/fries/shakes, sorta healthy fast
food

_boloco_ on mt. auburn street - good wifi, good wraps, amazing nutella shakes

_darwin's 2_ - it's the new darwin's on cambridge street, and probably easier
to find a seat there. amazing sandwiches. <http://www.darwinsltd.com/>

_petsi pies_ - it's hidden away on 31 Putnam Ave, so you can always find a
good seat here. not sure if they have wifi. their coffee sucks, but their
espresso is really good. also, the baked goods are delightful. you're likely
to spot the famous photographer elsa dorfman eating dinner there.

in central square -

_1369 Coffeehouse_ - best coffee shop in central square. has wifi, but you
have to pay to use it.

why do you need good programmers at your coffeeshop? you know you're just
going to talk to them on email and discussion boards anyway.

MIT has free wifi throughout their campus. Harvard's wifi is locked down.

------
shimonrura
My preferred method is to invite hackers over to my house. There is a big la-
z-boy chair located next to a big peaceful aquarium, and a couch too; the free
wifi is top-notch, and the coffee is better than most cafes IMNSHO.

Of course, you can't just show up... but if you're interested, find a mutual
friend, show up at
<http://www.mypunchbowl.com/publicparty/ce77a5939ec8e27be083> , or email me to
express interest in working at an existing local startup that's developing a
new consumer web app.

Shimon Rura

shimon@rura.org

------
altay
Diesel Cafe in Davis Square (Somerville). In the past, a lot of YC folks used
it as a hackspot. Not sure if that's still the case, but the last time I was
there, I met a couple of (non-YC) guys in the booth next to me who were
working on a web app. You can find programmers there.

Unfortunately, the wifi isn't free. And the bathrooms aren't quite as clean as
Darwin's. =)

~~~
pg
Diesel is the best place I know. The wifi is almost free if you pay by the
month.

------
KB
When I was living in Harvard Square I use to always go to Darwin's Ltd.
There's one on Cambridge Street and another on Mt. Auburn Street.

I can give a definite on good food, clean bathrooms, and free wifi. As for the
good programmers... I'm not so sure about that one.

Enjoy.

------
byrneseyeview
Slightly offtopic, but does anyone know any such places in New York?

I can think of the Tea Lounge (Park Slope) annnnnnd nothing else.

------
menloparkbum
diesel and 1369. neither have free wifi. 1369 used to have free wifi (four
years ago), but the laptop lurkers took over so they had to start charging.

